# Wavey fletching



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

I have some arrows that the fletching is starting to look wavey. I'm sure you all know what I mean. I have two questions: How can I make them strait again without just re-fletching the arrow? How much does this wave affect the flight if any? I'm just trying to save my self some money if possible.


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

i have shot "wavey fletched" arrows before.they seem to still fly ok. i usually just retired those arrows to practice with and they did fine with that. i think i have heard of heating them up with hot water or a hair dryer but i have never tryed it


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

Yep. After I posted this topic, I started thinking. I Figured if you heat up plastic it will bend and shape so I took a lighter and heated the flethcing up just enough to shape them again, and put each one in between two cd cases and put some pressure on it for a few seconds. Straightend them out almost perfectly. I shot them a little while later and they, to be honest, seemed like they flew better after that than they did before. What do you guys think? Does it sound like its ok to do to the rest of my wavey arrows? Any way I can better this experiment?


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

ive heated vanes to reshape them before but there will be inconsistency, weed out the arrows that fly different and refletch, its cheap and easy to do.


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

i agree the best bet would be to refletch. this only takes minutes and is very cheap once you put in the initial investment of a good jig. throw some blazers on there and youll be just fine they have great durability


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

were do i get a jig and how much are they?


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

you can get them anywhere from a local pro shop to cabelas. theres a ton of different kinds on the market. depending on how much you wanna get into it. personally i like the bitzenberger dial-o-fletch but its one of the spendier models at about 80 bucks. a good simple to operate one for a beginner would be the arizona EZ fletch. if you wanna do a bunch at once a good one is the jo jan multi fletch. hope that helps http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... 20063&rid=

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... id=0004550
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... id=0004545


----------



## christopher.winning (Aug 13, 2008)

Right track with heating up the vanes, but steaming them seems to have worked the best for me. Pretty simple too, with less chance of damaging the fletching. Just boil up some water on the stove, or even in the microwave.


----------

